# The tags say Paph Supersuk 'Eureka' AM/AOS X Raisin Pie 'Hsinying' X sib



## McPaph (Jan 17, 2010)

The tags say Paph Supersuk 'Eureka' AM/AOS X Raisin Pie 'Hsinying' X sib
These two have the same tag but look so different.
Can they be from the same cross? All the ones Ive seen on the Internet all look a little different too. I have one more of these and it looks a little different also. Its more like the first one.
The second one I like alot. 
pic 1






pic 2


----------



## luvsorchids (Jan 17, 2010)

The registered name is Hsinying Alien. I have seen these all over the place, including Trader Joe's. This cross seems highly variable. Here's mine that was posted recently. It looks more like your first photo.

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14729&highlight=alien

Susan


----------



## John M (Jan 18, 2010)

There is *NO WAY* those two are the same cross. I might believe that the top flower is what the tag says; but, the bottom flower is something else entirely! You need to get back to the vendor about this.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 18, 2010)

I agree with John, there is no way they are the same.
Based on Susan's plant I would say that the first plant is tagged correctly, and the plant should look like the typical maudiae type hybrid. 
The bottom plant looks like a paph dayanum hybrid


----------



## luvsorchids (Jan 18, 2010)

smartie2000 said:


> I agree with John, there is no way they are the same.
> Based on Susan's plant I would say that the first plant is tagged correctly, and the plant should look like the typical maudiae type hybrid.
> The bottom plant looks like a paph dayanum hybrid



Maybe wardii too.

Susan


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 18, 2010)

Both plants are nice but I'd have to agree with Fren & Susan. I read the cross & waited to scroll down to see pics & thought OK one looks like a Maudiae & the other probably looks like sukhakulii ........ ooops, I don't think so!


----------



## orcoholic (Jan 18, 2010)

Paphs with this cross on the tag have been coming out of Hawaii for, literally, the past several years. It's basically a mass market Paph.

Unless each pod produces tons and tons of seed, there's no way they all have the same parents. The supplier has just not seen the necessity to put the proper tag in his plants. There are literally tens of thousands of them. They supply stores and growers with hundreds a month.

I've seen them with farrieanum clearly in the background too. And, with and without warts, hairs, vini coloration, and veining. A better tag would probably be Paph. Maudiae hybrid.

The same supplier puts out a green paph with Makuli as part of the cross. Again, it has been the same tag for years.

Fortunately, they are usually pretty nice, like yours, easy to rebloom, and should be reasonably priced.


----------



## etex (Jan 18, 2010)

Both are nice, but I really love the second one!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 18, 2010)

I rather like the second one too!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 18, 2010)

If I had to gues the second one is (Callo-Day x Supersuk) and it is cute


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 18, 2010)

orcoholic said:


> Paphs with this cross on the tag have been coming out of Hawaii for, literally, the past several years. It's basically a mass market Paph.
> 
> Unless each pod produces tons and tons of seed, there's no way they all have the same parents. The supplier has just not seen the necessity to put the proper tag in his plants. There are literally tens of thousands of them. They supply stores and growers with hundreds a month.
> 
> ...



I've seen this happen once for phals at walmart. They were all tagged the same and the colours were very varied. The plant was cheap so my mom bought it. But it died and probably likely virused or sick. Phal hybrids are not supposed to slow down and die normally

I think that if you are correct about the mass market tagging, then both plants might be tagged incorrectly. You would think that the producers would understand the orchid hobbiest perspectives on tagging, as they are growers themselves, but obviously not. They likely put the tags in to trick the hobbiest into buying them, I see no other reason as these complex names certainly don't help the regular houseplant grower.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 18, 2010)

Unique blooms both!!! WOW!


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 18, 2010)

Very nice blooms..  I personally like the second one (dayanum hybrid) better..


----------



## musiclovertony (Jan 19, 2010)

orcoholic said:


> Paphs with this cross on the tag have been coming out of Hawaii for, literally, the past several years. It's basically a mass market Paph.
> 
> Unless each pod produces tons and tons of seed, there's no way they all have the same parents. The supplier has just not seen the necessity to put the proper tag in his plants. There are literally tens of thousands of them. They supply stores and growers with hundreds a month.
> 
> ...



I've seen this, as well. Is it Lehua Orchids, or whom?


----------



## McPaph (Jan 20, 2010)

orcoholic said:


> Paphs with this cross on the tag have been coming out of Hawaii for, literally, the past several years. It's basically a mass market Paph.
> 
> Unless each pod produces tons and tons of seed, there's no way they all have the same parents. The supplier has just not seen the necessity to put the proper tag in his plants. There are literally tens of thousands of them. They supply stores and growers with hundreds a month.
> 
> ...


Oh well. Probably bought to many tags with that name and are trying to save a buck. Irresponsible! (Thats being nice)

The ones that Ive seen on the Internet look close to each other and look nothing like these two. I guess these go in the NOID section.That NOID section is getting big. 
Thanks everyone for your help and good comments


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 20, 2010)

musiclovertony said:


> I've seen this, as well. Is it Lehua Orchids, or whom?



Tony, I have talked to and dealt with Lehua myself. I doubt they are the source of the problem, they are very concerned about getting everything right. I don't think they are the problem. There are others that may be.


----------



## orcoholic (Jan 20, 2010)

It's definitely not Lehua.


----------



## Orchidzrule (Jan 20, 2010)

McPaph,

Keep in mind, there can be a lot of variation in seedlings, especially if the parents are complex hybrids. That said, however, I simply cannot see how any combination of genetic material of the ancestral species (sukhakulii, lawrencianum, mastersianum, barbatum & callosum) of the purported cross could produce the second flower. You are probably wise in calling both NOID, although the first bloom certainly could be legitimate. And I agree "irresponsible" is far too kind!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 17, 2015)

I know this is rather an old thread, but since I have seen so many plants of this cross, I'll have to say something after seeing what a few members have said based on the flower appearance.
While it's understandable, with a hybrid like this, that has rather "complex" history of mixing this and that, often the result of genetic variation is beyond belief, so logical imagination should not rule over the tag.

First of all, this cross is *HIGHLY* variable.
With that said, the first flower is something I have never seen out of this cross, but it is definitely possible and one can easily see it too, it's very much barbartum with dark color.
The second one is something I have seen quite a few of, actually.
So there!

Vast majority I have seen came out coloratum and in the shape of typical maudiae look or maukuli. 
There were quite many vinis also, but nowhere near as common as coloratum.
The leaves are usually quite attractive and uniform with nice checkered pattern like curtisii or lawrenceanum type of markings. 

Trust me, I have seen boxes full of these for years.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 17, 2015)

nice flowers.................


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 18, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> With that said, the first flower is something I have never seen out of this cross, but it is definitely possible and one can easily see it too, it's very much barbartum with dark color.
> The second one is something I have seen quite a few of, actually.
> So there!



Agree with you on the fact complex Maudiae hybrids can be variable, but the second one shows strong dayanum influence, which I think is not in the lineage of either of the parent plants...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 19, 2015)

I can see why some people including you would say dayanum influence, but this shape is not oddity coming from such complex hybrid.

Any species involved in the making of this plant can contribute a little bit here and there making the whole picture.

Anything that has sukhakulii and curtii can have dorsal and sagging pouch like that. The long skinny petals come from lawrenceanum...

The color scheme is easily achievable given that it has mastersianum in it mixed with all other species in the background.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2015)

ID is your guess. I like the day anthem looking one a lot.


----------

